# Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?



## Das_Novalein (28. Februar 2017)

*Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Ich hänge gerade bei dieser Entscheidung, ab wann 4k Sinn macht? (ist wichtig für den nächsten Eintrag) .
Da ich am Wochenende (in Media Markt) zwei 27 Zoll Monitore, einen mit 2k und zweiten mit 4k verglichen habe konnte ich daraus keinen Unterschied erkennen.
Das Vergleich-Video lief mit einer 4k Auflösung, abgespielt von einer AMD RX480 über HDMI.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf einem 27 Zoll Monitor? Oder lag der Fehler, dass die Monitore falsch angeschlossen waren?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Da sollte man eig schon einen Unterschied merken/sehen....hängt aber natürlich auch ein wenig von den eigenen Augen ab 

Warum sollten die Monitore falsch angeschlossen sein? HDMI schafft 4K doch ^^


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

4K hat 4mal soviel Pixel wie 2K, da sollte man schon einen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Klar, nen RIESEN unterschied.

Ich seh schon nen deutlichen unterschied zwischen 2k und 2560x1440 auf 24" jeweils. Mit 1440p deutlich mehr Platz für Anwendungen ^^


----------



## Das_Novalein (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Ja gut, dachte dass man an einem 27" nicht so einen großen Unterschied erkennen würde. Da lag wohl etwas in meinen Augen^^  Müsste mal eins mit Nachhause nehmen und es selber testen.
Dann werde ich doch wieder nach einem 4k Monitor ausschau halten.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

2k ist übrigens FullHD und nicht WQHD.Die Antworten haben sich auch darauf bezogen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Was mir noch so einfiel: bist du dir eig sicher, dass das Quellmaterial natives 4K ist? Wenn du jetzt zB den Film in FHD-Qualität hast und dir den gleichen Film auf einem FHD-Monitor und einem UHD-Monitor anschaust, dann ist der Qualitätsunterschied natürlich deutlich weniger beeindruckend, was erklären würde, warum du keinen Unterschied erkennen konntest...da bisher noch nicht soo viel UHD-Filmmaterial den Massenmarkt erreicht hat, wäre das zumindest eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Das_Novalein (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was mir noch so einfiel: bist du dir eig sicher, dass das Quellmaterial natives 4K ist? Wenn du jetzt zB den Film in FHD-Qualität hast und dir den gleichen Film auf einem FHD-Monitor und einem UHD-Monitor anschaust, dann ist der Qualitätsunterschied natürlich deutlich weniger beeindruckend, was erklären würde, warum du keinen Unterschied erkennen konntest...da bisher noch nicht soo viel UHD-Filmmaterial den Massenmarkt erreicht hat, wäre das zumindest eine Möglichkeit...



Wie oben beschrieben, lief das selbe 4k (3840 × 2160) Video auf beiden Bildschrimen. Das Video dauerte ca. 60 sekunden und war 1 GB groß.
Oder sind 3840 × 2160 nicht nativ?


----------



## Darkseth (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Für einen 4k UHD Monitor ist das nativ, Ja. ^^"

Aber hängt evtl auch vom Video ab. Würde vll mal Games probieren. Da dürfte es eher stellen geben, wo du 1080p v s. 2160p erkennst. Besonders bei Zäunen, Gräsern, Büschen etc.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Oder einfach auf dem Desktop. 
Das sieht man sofort an den Symbolen.


----------



## hendrosch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Hab WQHD (und 4K aufem Fernsehn) aber denke ehrlich gesagt nicht das der Unterschied Qualitäts Mäßig groß ist. 
Klar Kanten sind dann auf jeden Fall nochmal glatter, aber vom gesamt Eindruck eher gering.
Aber im Desktop/Office Betrieb hast du halt nochmal ne gute Spur mehr Platz, was sich aber sicher relativiert weil du ja vermutlich Skalierung benutzen wirst (nutze ich bei WQHD 27" nicht geht mMn locker klar von der Größe, bei 4k denk ich eher weniger)

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Das_Novalein (1. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Ja gut. Ich glaube aber es wäre jetzt richtig ein bisschen mehr Geld für einen 4k Monitor auszugeben, um diesen für die nächsten 6 Jahre zu benutzen.
Meine R9 290 Tri-x OC (dazu selber WLP und Lüfter gewechselt) wird da bestimmt Probleme bekommen, aber diese will ich auch im nächsten Jahr durch eine neue AMD Karte austauschen. Damit wäre 4k bestimmt kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Das_Novalein (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Mir ist da eine Frage eingefallen.
4k (oder auch UHD) verbraucht circa die vierfache Leistung im Vergleich zu einem Full HD. Das heißt ich würde jetzt nur 15 FPS in Witcher 3 haben :/

Aber man kann in Spielen die Auflösung bestimmt noch runter auf Full HD schrauben und somit die 60 FPS wieder erreichen, oder?


----------



## HisN (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Ist eher ein Wert zwischen doppel so viel und dreifache Leistung, da werden viele Sachen auf der Graka erledigt, die Unabhängig von der Auflösung sind (z.b. das Geometrie-Setup).
Klar, es müssen 4x so viele Pixel dargestellt werden, aber das kostet halt nicht 4x so viel Zeit. 

Und natürlich kann man auch die Settings nicht antasten und auf dem UHD-Moni weiter in FHD zocken, wenn man das möchte.
Viele Wege führen nach ROM, es wird jeder seinen Weg finden.

Und es gibt ganz viel Grau zwischen schwarz und weiß.


Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4umugo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4uxuds.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Das_Novalein (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*



HisN schrieb:


> Viele Wege führen nach ROM, es wird jeder seinen Weg finden.
> 
> Und es gibt ganz viel Grau zwischen schwarz und weiß.
> 
> ...



Ab diesen Punkt verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht.
Sollen die Bilder ein vergleich zeigen?  Denn beide haben die selbe Auflösung, wenn man die Beschreibung ernst nimmt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Es geht darum, dass du mit niedrigeren Details in der gleichen Auflösung wesentlich mehr fps haben kannst.
Oder anders, warum immer Ultra Einstellungen?


----------



## HisN (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Sie haben die gleiche Auflösung. UHD
Und ein mal 20 FPS in Ultra und über 100 FPS in Low.
Meinst Du nicht, das man da seinen Weg finden kann ohne die Auflösung anzutasten ? Man muss nicht gleich auf FHD zurück.
Ich meine, wenn Du den Unterschied scheinbar nicht mal siehst


----------



## Das_Novalein (3. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass du mit niedrigeren Details in der gleichen Auflösung wesentlich mehr fps haben kannst.
> Oder anders, warum immer Ultra Einstellungen?



Das hast du also gemeint.
Bin dran gewöhnt alles auf Ultra zu spielen, wenn dabei die Grafikkarte nicht überhitzt und ich gute FPS Werte erreiche ^^

Den Unterschied habe ich sofort gesehen. Aber jah, dann muss ich auf ein paar Einstellungen verzichten...


----------



## HisN (4. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Du wirst deinen weg finden 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Das_Novalein (6. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich doch wieder zwischen WQHD und UHD schwanke. Denn ich möchte doch auf hohen Details (zumindest auf Mittel) spielen können.
Jedoch sagt mir die andere Stimme im Kopf, dass ich mir den UHD holen soll, da in 2 Jahren UHD fähige Grafikkarten von AMD kommen.

1.) Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es in 2 Jahren diese Grafikkarten erscheinen ?

2.) Frage:  Was beschreibt der "Dynamische Kontrast" bei Display? Je höher desto bessere Farbtiefen?

Edit: z.b. 5.000.000:1 (dynamisch) zu 100.000.000:1 (dynamisch)


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

In 2 Jahren werden die Grafikkarten in UHD auch nicht viel anders dastehen.
Sie haben zwar mehr Leistung, aber die Spiele werden auch fordernder sein.

Den Dynamischen Kontrast kannst du vergessen, was zählt ist der statische Kontrast.
Der Kontrast beschreibt nur den Unterschied zwischen Schwarz und Weiss bei einer bestimmten Helligkeitseinstellung.


----------



## Das_Novalein (7. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> In 2 Jahren werden die Grafikkarten in UHD auch nicht viel anders dastehen.
> Sie haben zwar mehr Leistung, aber die Spiele werden auch fordernder sein.
> 
> Den Dynamischen Kontrast kannst du vergessen, was zählt ist der statische Kontrast.
> Der Kontrast beschreibt nur den Unterschied zwischen Schwarz und Weiss bei einer bestimmten Helligkeitseinstellung.



Danke für die Erklärung.
Also lohnt sich (noch) kein UHD, wenn man weiter bei AMD bleiben will und dabei nicht mehr als 400€ ausgeben will?

Ah ich muss mir es einfach bestellen und selber beurteilen, wie es sich anfühlt >_<


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 2k oder 4k auf 27" ?*

Probier es aus, das wird dir wahrscheinlich am meisten helfen.


----------

